# Hubby wants a donkey



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I would prefer a mini donkey. Especially for packing his tools or piknik lunches/

One time I was staying at the Point Reyes Natl Seashore horse camp. A truck and trailer pulled in driven by a woman and she had her young daughters, and three horses and a little white donkey jenny in the stock trailer. I chatted with them as they saddled up and loaded the donkey's packsaddle with a lavish piknik lunch, Then they rode off through the woods for the beach. A few hours later they came back and I asked the mom how it was. She laughed. She said the donkey jammed the packsaddle panniers between two trees. They did not notice the donkey was missing until she started braying. That is one of the funniest things about donkeys, that noise they make. So they got the donkey loose and made it to the beach. Then the girls and the donkey went swimming. Swimming?, I asked. Yes, she said. The donkey always goes swimming whenever we do to the beach. We just let her loose.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@AragoASB 

That is cracking me up! I should not have read your reply while laying in bed next to my sleeping husband. I so badly wanted to wake him up and read it to him! I'm just picturing that donkey stuck between the trees hee hawing frantically! Then running in and out of the water with the kids like a dog LOL! 

We can get two and name them Heidi and Hodee (Donkey Hodee, get it?). I told DH that he can train one or both to pull a cart, that way if his 4-wheeler that he uses to haul horse poop to the poop pile ever breaks down, the donkey can haul it for him. He can build a cart with a tilt trailer in the back, and a seat in the front for him. Also I could bring the donkey with me on my horse camping trips with the girls, to carry our lunches and help me clean the paddock!

All our neighbors are retired and have horses. I'm the only one in the neighborhood who isn't retired. They all have side by sides and go visiting with them. DH doesn't have a side by side.....he'll have to go visiting with the donkey cart!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

The place where I board has mini donkeys and the barn owner has poorly-behaved dogs. They harass the donkeys and the donkeys run away. Is your husband's dog well-behaved? If he sees a squirrel and he's told to not chase it, will he? It's possible that the dog and donkey might become friends, though.

The donkeys are pretty friendly. I halter broke them and found them very easy to train. They could carry around tools, but I'm not sure that following him around all day would be realistic. Like horses and unlike dogs, they have to spend a fair amount of their day eating.

That's my limited experience.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

We have to ride by a field with two mini donks on the way to good trails. My poor horse is convinced they are monsters put on this world to eat her. _Especially _if you can hear them braying as we approach. One time we were about 1/2 mile down the road, not even in sight of the mini donk pasture yet, but we could hear them braying and I don't think I've ever seen my mare's eyes bugging out of her eyes that widely!! On the other hand, one of my other mares lived for years with two mini donks as her only companions and loves all small creatures. So I think it's a toss up how horses will react. But, if you don't know if your horses have experience with them, just make sure that initial sightings and introductions happen in a safe place that can handle freaking out, should it occur. 

Your husband sounds like a kind soul


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A friend of mine has two mini donkeys . (and a handful of other equines). She said that donkeys, in particular minis, need to have a mate of their own species. So, tell hubby hee is getting two minis.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@ACinATX I called and spoke with the woman from the rescue this morning and told her about DH's dog and she said until DH can train Rosie better it's not going to be safe to get a donkey. She said the donkeys will actively go after dogs, not just give them a warning to tell them to "beat it." Rosie is a heeler/pointer mix and high energy. She leaves the horses alone for the most part but sometimes when she's feeling particularly hyper she makes a game of yipping at them and running around them until they chase her off. She chases him on the 4-wheeler yipping and running in circles around him. So - it sounds like he's got some work to do before he can get his donkey. He loves his dog!

There would be plenty for a donkey to eat wherever DH happens to be working but I'm sure the donkey would rather be with it's buddies.

@egrogan I think I'd panic if my horse was that scared while I was on her! My heart would be pounding right out of my chest! Yes DH is very kind and adores animals.

@tinyliny I'm pretty sure he wouldn't object. I made the mistake of mentioning that our two empty pastures could be used to fatten up some rescue donkeys. I wish I wouldn't have mentioned that. He was all over that idea. Maybe if I don't mention it again and pretend I can't hear him whenever he says "donkey," he'll forget? Joking of course.


----------

